# Have my new MillRight MegaV CNC up and running



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I assembled my MegaV from MillRight round October 12 and I had a heck of a time getting this thing to run.

Ended up them sending me a new control box, worked, but the port kept closing on me.

Tried everything under the sun to fix the problem but ended up purchasing a new Dell computer.

Set the computer up, and now I am in business. Finally!

Ran a test carve on a junk piece of Oak and the entire carve went on without a hitch.

I would like to post a video, but for some reason I can't find a way of doing that, here is a link to one I posted in the MillRight group. Facebook video

I will take some pictures in the morning.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Use FAQ it will tell you how to post a video
with the new software which I have not try this, but my understanding is you can drag it into the post


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

kcortese12 said:


> I would like to post a video, but for some reason I can't find a way of doing that, here is a link to one I posted in the MillRight group. Facebook video
> 
> I will take some pictures in the morning.


That's a closed group and we can't view it unless we're members. Also, many here stay pretty far away from FB. A YouTube video is easy, though. 

Remember video should be widescreen like our monitors, if you don't mind.

David


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Glad you are up and running. Have fun


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I hope you enjoy the new CNC.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

to check installing a video in a post , I went to my video folder and.copied and paste into a post with no problem


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

OK, uploaded it into You Tube and inserted the link.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

It's hypnotic watching gcode run. Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Cncest said:


> It's hypnotic watching gcode run. Can't wait to see it completed.


I know, sometimes I just want to check on the run, and end up standing there for 10 minutes watching.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

MEBCWD said:


> I hope you enjoy the new CNC.


Thanks Mike.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Looking good!!
I love to watch mine run. I very rarely walk away. Unless it's a long carve I'll leave for a little bit at a time.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

OCEdesigns said:


> Looking good!!
> I love to watch mine run. I very rarely walk away. Unless it's a long carve I'll leave for a little bit at a time.


My finishing work table is inside my house, so I do leave for a few minutes if the run is going good. I slow it down to 50 or 45 if I have to leave the CNC. I am doing some 2.5D stuff right now and the roughing is taking several hours, so I do walk away for a short time. I can hear the machine, if something sounds strange, by the time I get back to the CNC, it is usually too late to push the stop button, damage has been done. It's a gamble to walk away, but I can't stand there for 3 - 4 hours when I have other stuff to finish.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

kcortese12 said:


> I slow it down to 50 or 45 if I have to leave the CNC. ....It's a gamble to walk away, but I can't stand there for 3 - 4 hours when I have other stuff to finish.


Slowing down feed rates makes fires more likely, not less. The chips being ejected are what cools the bit. 50ipm is very slow if cutting wood unless you are using single flute bits. Even using a small 1/8” bit I’m cutting 150-250 ipm at 12-15k with standard 2 flute. The bit should be cool enough to touch immediately after a carve (and the bit is stopped). Need to be making chips, not dust.


----------

